# Pasture rent in my region is ?????



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

For some neck and back reasons , the cattle left last fall . As did a lot of other cattle around here because of corn prices and land owners that are purely after a buck instead of being worried about dirt in ditches from tillage of hills that have no business being cropped . So pasture is tight . I was hit up by a local cattleman that I do know and respect , wanting to rent my pasture . Im sort of going down the soil health thing and refuse to crop my ground . And along the same lines , Being picky about how its pastured as well . Going to be fall calving cows , They will be gone before they calve . Basically by the month rent . Its tall now and no haying or bushhogging , I want it mob grazed , tromp it in the ground , move them daily , anyway , I have my rules . And probably just this year while I have some outages on me Ill need something to do next year , hopefully

So what kind of rent can be charged ? By the head ? by the acre ? How much ? In north mid western kentucky


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

My uncle is charging me 63 cents per day/head. There are a lot of guys around here that want between a $1-$1.50 per day/head.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No context for your situation but there’s so much idle pasture here with damaged fencing it’s generally free if you repair the fences.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Fence is not a issue . All my fencing is done with cattle panels . Deer pressure makes electric and just straight barb wire vunerable .Cowboyram post is kinda what Im looking for . I will try to figure it that way as if I was having my own on there . Thanks


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I was just shown a lease $18 per cow per month, the fence is good and they provide water. Which about the same as the Wyoming price.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Around here plaster cow 12 a month.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

If you want the guy to treat your land properly, I think he has to be able to make money on his cattle. I see it where people set the price so high that the renter will do not maintenance and will abuse the land. It has to be a fair/good deal for both sides. Easier said than done.


----------



## Jerry/MT (Dec 14, 2017)

siscofarms said:


> For some neck and back reasons , the cattle left last fall . As did a lot of other cattle around here because of corn prices and land owners that are purely after a buck instead of being worried about dirt in ditches from tillage of hills that have no business being cropped . So pasture is tight . I was hit up by a local cattleman that I do know and respect , wanting to rent my pasture . Im sort of going down the soil health thing and refuse to crop my ground . And along the same lines , Being picky about how its pastured as well . Going to be fall calving cows , They will be gone before they calve . Basically by the month rent . Its tall now and no haying or bushhogging , I want it mob grazed , tromp it in the ground , move them daily , anyway , I have my rules . And probably just this year while I have some outages on me Ill need something to do next year , hopefully
> 
> So what kind of rent can be charged ? By the head ? by the acre ? How much ? In north mid western kentucky


I was in the same position you are in but I had irrigated pasture. I did the irrigation and the cows I allowed were preg tested and in calf so we had no bulls on the place. I didn't want to be fixing fence. We stocked at 1.5 acres per cow.
I did the irrigating (wheel lines) and my dog and I moved the cows and the renter took care of the mineral mix and the vet work. They came in in mid-May and we generally got 175 days of grazing I could also get a cutting of hay on part of the place which we then late grazed. Some of the cows calved on the place. We charged a dollar a day per cow. 
I controlled the grazing rotation and I gave him a weeks notice to move the cows off the place. Never had any problems with him on moving off or getting on too early. It worked for both of us. There was a lot of demand for pasture where I lived (Western Montana) and we had people knocking on the door every spring looking for grass. The rancher I worked with was a good solid guy and we had a good working relationship and I kept the responsibilty for keeping the ground healthy and never had a complaint from him.


----------

